# 33s on a f250



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

hey guys does anyone run 33s on there f250 stock (no lift ) cause i have an 96 f250 stock height and i wanna put 33s on it but someone told me that they will rub against the front bumper and if anyone has pics please post them so i could see what a stock 96 body style looks like with 33s 
thank you guys very much.wesport


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i ran 33x12.50 an a 86 f250 no problem, but that bumper doesn't wrap around like the 92-97 does.

my 96 f350 has 33x12.50 on it for the summer months and i had to space out the bumper about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

These are 285-70-17's very close to a 33x12.50










All you do is trim the bottom corner of the bumper. when you get the tires on, turn the wheel slowly until its almost in contact with the bottom of the bumper, you'll see what you need to trim. If you do it right, youll never know it was trimmed. It doesnt even extend out past the bumper wheel well lip. You cant see it just looking at the truck.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

The best thing to do is try them with the wheels your gonna use, and see if they will work without modifications to the truck. A buddy of mine had an early 90's F-250 with 33's with no mods at all. 

You have to remember that the tire size is only part of the problem. You also have to consider the offset of the wheels your using.

The tires may fit perfectly with no problems but if your wheels don't have enough offset, they will rub on the frame or other components when you turn your wheels all the way. On the other hand if your wheels have too much offset they can hit the fender or bumper when you steer.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*Tires*

I mean use to have a 79 f250 pretty much the same thing i use to have 33s on that no problem if the bumper rubs do they make a bumper extension to extend the bumper out a little bit or something i mean the only reason im asking is cause i have no 33 inch tires to try if i do this i have to buy the tires brand new with new rims or something..

Thank you guys for all your help 
happy holidays!!!


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who makes spacers for the bumper to do what you want to do. If your set on going with 33s then the easiest thing is to go with "Weareird69's" suggestion of cutting the bumper if need be, or plan on fabricating your own brackets for the bumper. Hey who knows if you keep detailed specs on your design you could pattend it.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

You can space it out with washers or shims but you can only go so far


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I will keep you guys posted ,thank you guys for your help and happy holidays!!!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Should clear with no issues, may rub on the frame or leaf springs at full lock though.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

White truck is a '97 F-250 on 285/75R16 tires, equivalent to 33" dia.










There's 300k miles on the springs and the tires will rub very lightly on the front bumper corners if turning and twisted just right.


----------

